
Ask HN: What are some good ways to learn a new language hands-on? - jgoosey52
Let me explain if the title is confusing: instead of going through tutorials, I like to complete an objective in order to learn a new programming language. I found this repo (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;karan&#x2F;Projects) a while back and I just wanted to see if there was anything else like it to try.<p>Also I plan on learning Python and Go, maybe going back over Rust; if you have any other recommendations for languages to try out over the course of a few weekends, please let me know!
======
taurenk
I think just building something you think is interesting or fun.

A few months ago, I started to learn Python via the tutorials. After a while,
I was able to use it at work for some basic things such as file parsing. What
really got me to learn alot was when I started to write a geocoding
application in Py. Although it isn't quite done yet, I have learned so much
taking on the challenge.

------
valarauca1
Rust by Example is great, a bit out dated. Rust for Rubyists is excellent (I'm
not even a ruby dev, just very well written). Both are very good resources
very easy to follow alone with.

The python docs pages are very good. I used these heavily while first
learning, but that was in 2007 so they may have gone down hill.

~~~
steveklabnik
Thanks for the compliment about Rust for Rubyists! I've pretty much stopped
working on it in favor of contributing to the official documentation, though.

------
akaralar
i find [http://www.talentbuddy.co](http://www.talentbuddy.co) useful to learn
idioms in a language because after you complete a challenge, you can see all
other answers to that challenge..

